# General > Technical Support >  Amazon Fire to television?

## Liz

I recently purchased an Amazon Fire  and would like to connect it to my television but none of the cables and/or adapters I have looked at are compatible. :Frown: 

So can anyone help please?

----------


## theone

Amazon fire uses HDMI Liz. 

All modern HD TV's have this.

I don't think the HDMI cable is supplied with the box, you'll have to buy one separately.

----------


## Liz

I need an adapter to connect the HDMI cable to as won't fit in the Amazon fire.

----------


## theone

Does your amazon box look like this Lizz?

http://img.talkandroid.com/uploads/2...60-630x328.jpg

If so, the 2nd socket from the left (to the right of the round power supply socket) takes a standard HDMI cable.

----------


## Green_not_greed

Lizz

If its a Kindle Fire you need one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-METER-Mi...4AAOSwLVZVyOdq

£3.99 for a 3m cable with free delivery

Enjoy !

GNG

----------


## Liz

Thanks both. 

The tablet I have isn't HD so can't connect an HD cable directly to it so would need an adapter but it may not be possible?

----------

